# Flu shots?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I have not had a flu shot in a very long time. With everything that is coming down the pike I was wondering just how many are going to take the shot. With all the new and stonger flu that are poping up I am not sure whether or not I need one or not.

I am over 60 and have asthma. 

does anyone know of a substitute/mixture for Airborne?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Hell no..............


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Never had one and don't plan to start now.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I get most vaccinations including the flu vaccine. A lot dont.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Never had one, and will never get one if I have my way. I don't trust the FDA.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I get one from the VA annually. I never get the flu.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Haven't had my aluminum infused with monkey pus in over 20 years.
I can cure the flu if I can catch in before it sets in.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Over 15 years ago I worked in a hospital and got the shot. The deep muscle pain at the point of injection was severe and lasted several months. I couldn't raise my arm very high - which was a problem as I was a single parent with two young boys who needed picking up a lot.

The next year I foolishly got the shot again, and turned out to be one of those 'rare' cases of a person who actually gets the flu from the flu shot. I got very sick and lost a lot of work hours - work hours I couldn't afford to lose. (Not to mention that being the only adult in the household and taking care of two little rambunctious boys while sick with the flu is really stinky, to put it mildly.)

Those are my only two experiences. I don't do flu shots anymore. 

ETA: I have asthma, too, so I understand your concern there and would never tell you that you _shouldn't_ get the flu shot if you felt you needed it. I can only say that, even with asthma, it's not my choice. Know what I mean?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I never get them and never will. When I feel something coming on I eat citrus fruit and take a couple Asprin (not tylenol or advil, real asprin) for about 3 days and stay hydrated with water and soups and it never gets worse than the sniffles and more often than not, not even that bad.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I get them from work every year for free. Never get the flu either. We do get the choice of shot or the nasal mist, I may try the mist this time


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah that way it can get to your lungs faster! Good idea... LOL


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I have gotten them before but not in a while. I get more allergy ick than anything. Can't say I ever recall having the flu... Personall I'm stocking up on vitamin C, D and immunity boosters. No shot for me!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Haven't had my aluminum infused with monkey pus, ever*

Statement above defines my feelings. I take vitamins, eat right, and take care of my body. 
NEVER...had a flu shot....NEVER had the flu. Will NEVER have a flu shot...EVER!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I get a flu shot every single year, as provided by the gov't. I never get the flu and rarely get sick. I have never had a negative reaction of any kind.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Hell, no. Not for me or my family.

DS (age 3) is in an early-childhood program at a local elementary school (for speech therapy), and the school will be dispensing Flu-Mist on Oct 25. In theory they will only dose those whose parents sign a consent form...

DS will be absent that day _just in case..._


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

Never had the shot, don't plan on ever getting it. Here in Canada we have a product called ColdFX which I take regularly as a booster system. Between that and eating good foods, I haven't had a significant case of the flu in years.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> I have not had a flu shot in a very long time. With everything that is coming down the pike I was wondering just how many are going to take the shot. With all the new and stonger flu that are poping up I am not sure whether or not I need one or not.
> 
> I am over 60 and have asthma.
> 
> does anyone know of a substitute/mixture for Airborne?


One time in my almost 60 years and got sick! No Moss! :eyebulge:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I work a 9 county area around all kinds a people, so yeah, I get one. The fellers what don't generally wind up sick.

I rarely get sick an never have had a problem with em.

Be a personal choice I guess.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I had to get one when I worked in a nursing home, mandatory, so did every resident and employee. Everyone got the flu, and it just kept on circling around over and over. I will never get one again. I rarely take antibiotics or any other doctore prescribed medication, of course I don't go to the doctor either. Just another bill and they don't seem to do much for a person anyways.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate getting shots, mom used to dragme kicking & screaming every fall to the Dr.s for a flu shot until age 12. I got the flu every year, then we got a new doc, he said he didn't believe in them. I didn't get them or the flu any more either. I do make a point of eating right aand taking vitamins along with staying hydrated.

Where I really got all kinds of sicknesses was when the X and I were dating, she taught 5th grade in the public school system and that place was a cesspool of desease's. I had something all the time for about 2 years, then I became super immune to about everytrhing and have really never been sick again. That was about 12 yrs ago.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I get the flu shot every year. Sometimes twice, depending on how early got the first one. I got it every year when I was in the military. Quit when I got out and ended up having the flu. I get it every year now and the pneumonia vaccine every 5 years too.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I hate getting shots, mom used to dragme kicking & screaming every fall to the Dr.s for a flu shot until age 12. I got the flu every year, then we got a new doc, he said he didn't believe in them. I didn't get them or the flu any more either. I do make a point of eating right aand taking vitamins along with staying hydrated.
> 
> Where I really got all kinds of sicknesses was when the X and I were dating, she taught 5th grade in the public school system and that place was a cesspool of desease's. I had something all the time for about 2 years, then I became super immune to about everytrhing and have really never been sick again. That was about 12 yrs ago.


Similar situation here. When they moved my cube at work I was next to a pretty young gal with 3 boys, two in school. Seemed like she was sick every other week and whatever it was would work its way around the office. I would catch one every few months and it would knock me out for a few days. Two years later haven't had one bother me (knock on wood) but they still work their way around the office. I attribute it to building my own antibodies by being exposed to all those bugs. That and eating well also.

Got the flu shot once, here at work. It was 'recommended' that we get one and they had a crew come into the office and do everyone. I got sick as a bastard and missed two weeks of work. I'd try coming in and have to leave after an hour or so some days.

So no more shots! I make sure to have Kelly breath on me now and again to keep up the antibodies.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

A few years back I worked in a OLD AGE home and it was a requirement of he job i got sick on the weekend , second year their I said NO 3 differant flu outbeaks and I did not get sick.....So no flu shot for me, AS it has been said on here I do load up on vitamin C , lots of fluids n lots of rest, and there is nothing like a motorcyle ride in the cold to clean sinuses I also try to get out and get natural sunlight.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

NO NO NO I would rather eat a bug. I have a fear of needles. And no I will not take it in nasal form. Did it twice and got the flu both times.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I use to work in the medical field, never got a shot until one year it was almost mandatory  I caught everything that year, specifically remember being so dang sick during christmas time. 

I got out of the medical field and didn't get anymore shots for years.

Then, kids went to school and two of them got type B flu one year. It wasn't horrible, but the next year I decided to get us all the shot.

Fall of 2010 we all got the vaccine.

In 2011, I gained over 20 pounds and couldn't get out of the bed most days, I spent nearly all year back and forth to the doctors trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I started taking heavier antidepressants, muscle relaxers at night, and I still wasn't feeling better. I weaned myself off those meds just this past summer. We did have lots going on in 2011, but I think the vaccine attributed to some of my problem and stress was the other.

We will just stay inside more, we homeschool now so maybe we won't be as sick. I hate it when folks tell me that my children need to be in school so they came become immune or exposed to sickness, hog wash. 

No vaccine here. My two experiences tell me, no.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> I have not had a flu shot in a very long time. With everything that is coming down the pike I was wondering just how many are going to take the shot. With all the new and stonger flu that are poping up I am not sure whether or not I need one or not.
> 
> I am over 60 and have asthma.
> 
> does anyone know of a substitute/mixture for Airborne?


I think you need to do what feels right for you. 
As far as helping your immune system, I don't use airborne. During fall and winter months, I drink elderberry tea and use elderberry honey. Daily, I gargle with warm salt water and swab nostrils with qtips dipped in warm salt water.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I won't be getting one, nor will anybody in my family. I get angry about the scare tactics they use for flu shots. GET THIS SHOT OR YOU'LL DIE. That's a bunch of hooey. I get it that the flu can be dangerous for people with compromised immune systems, or the very old, but for the majority of people getting the flu is NOT life threatening and will NOT kill you. Even if you do get very, very sick from it, we still have clinics and hospitals in operation for those 'worst case scenarios' where a person needs medical treatment.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I always get the Flu Shot and the pnuemonia shot every five years.

I have heard all the storys about people getting the flu after taking the shot but I think the truth is they just feel a little bum for a day or two.

Most people have never actually had the Flu or Pnuemonia.

I have had them both. Pnuemonia put me in the hospitial for three days and out of work for two weeks and the flu almost put me in the hospitial.

In 1918 the Avian Flu killed almost a third of the population.

If you get the flu , you will know the diffrence between it and a cold!


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

There is a stark difference between a case of the real "flu" and other illnesses that are simply blamed on the flu. The legit, full-blown flu will render every patient that contracts it extremely ill for a week or more. By being ill, I mean experiencing very high fevers in excess of 103F, respiratory problems, pain in the joints with any movement, loss of appetite, inability to hold food or water, and an overall inability to perform basic functions while sick with the flu. Recovery from the flu takes several weeks. If you did not suffer this level of illness, it is highly likely that the illness you had was not the "flu." *History tells us that prior to flu vaccinations and the advance of healthcare technology, most patients who contracted the real flu did not survive. 
*
I work in medicine and see numerous patients each flu season. Most healthy adults can beat the flu, but *when an infant or elderly person gets the "real" flu, it becomes a major life-threatening emergency*. The critical care units in the hospitals are literally maxed-out with patients in these age categories, fighting for their lives. If they survive, it is only after several days in the hospital on IV antivirals, ventilators, and rehydration therapy.

Getting the flu shot carries risks, the most serious being Guillain-Barre' syndrome, which is extremely rare. Most common reactions to the flu vaccine depend on whether you are administered a "killed" virus or a "weakened" virus. Both are available, and your caregiver can tell you which is advised. Most nasal vaccines are the "weakened" virus, whereas most needle injections are the "killed" virus. "Weakened" virus produces the most common reactions (mild fever, mild flu symptoms, etc), and people over 55 can't get the nasal vaccine anyway. Either way, you are receiving the real-live flu virus in order for your body to form antibodies to it. Since you are receiving a real flu virus, either weakened or killed, you can expect to get "sick" from it for a day or two, and run a mild fever while your body builds the antibodies to it. This is very common and does not mean that you have the "flu"--it just means that your body "thinks" it has the flu and is forming a defense. This process builds your immunity to that particular strain.

I do not normally get a flu shot because I have a healthy immune system (knock on wood), unless there is a really bad strain going around in addition to the Asian flu (the one that circulates each winter). However, I strongly recommend that individuals with weaker immune systems (such as infants and elderly people) do get the vaccine. Each person or family will have to weigh the risks of getting the vaccination. Just understand that if your baby or your grandfather gets a legitimate case of the flu, during a SHTF environment with no other healthcare available, they will have a strong likelihood of not surviving.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone use Theive's Oil?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hooch said:


> Hell no..............


Sums up my thoughts on flu shots exactly!!!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> I think you need to do what feels right for you.
> As far as helping your immune system, I don't use airborne. During fall and winter months, I drink elderberry tea and use elderberry honey. Daily, I gargle with warm salt water and swab nostrils with qtips dipped in warm salt water.


I just ordered elderberry. Have no idea how to fix it but will figure it out. Have read about it and it seems to be a p(r)epper-upper. I too use salt water and also teatree oil.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My DH is the type of person who gets sick whenever he is around someone who is sick. I am the type that doesn't get sick unless the person spits in my mouth. 

I hadn't had a flu shot or any other vaccine since I was in grammar school until last Oct. I was in the hospital for a week and I was told they were reluctant to release me without giving me the flu and Tdap vaccines. I got them not for my sake but for my newborn daughter. 

At the end of the month she will be a year old and she has never been sick because I stay on top of my DH's health. That man has to get his flu shot every year by the General's orders (Me).

Personally I keep lots of herbal teas in the house for all ailments as DH is not a pill taker. It is a fight to get him to take an aspirin. I think he enjoys whining when he is sick or hurt.


----------



## IcemanUnlimited (Apr 12, 2012)

Call me paranoid but I believe vaccines are poison.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IcemanUnlimited said:


> Call me paranoid but I believe vaccines are poison.


After having my daughter my DH and I started reading anything and everything we could about vaccines. A lot of vaccines are very dangerous. The chemicals used to suspend the viruses can cause all kinds of problems and health issues. Our doctor spent hours talking to us before we allowed a needle to touch her. We pick which brand vaccines our daughter gets.

Don't get me wrong, I am not against vaccines but I don't agree with them either. Here in California it is required for every and all children to have certain vaccines to be enrolled in school. (Again, public schools are not the issue, so please lets not start that discussion.) If I have to vaccinate my daughter at the very least I can pick the brand and type of vaccine.

Yes, we are delaying vaccination in our children.


----------



## kmills210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I refuse to get the flu shot. This year it is a combination shot with the Swine Flu vaccine in it. As a nurse and mother, I realize the flu shot is a crap shoot every year. The FDA is projecting what type of flu may happen. They do not know for sure. As for the Swine Flu shot, I do not want to run the risk of Guillian-Barre. We live on a farm, my daughter is homeschooled and I never allow her doctor to give her the flu shot either despite the fact she had open-heart surgery when she was 3 yrs. old. She is rarely sick even when she was in public school. 
In addition, we try to over sanitize our environment. We do not use hand sanitizers every time we think we were exposed to germs. We do not shower everyday, either. We shower about every other or every third day depending on the weather and what activities we were doing that day. 
Valannb22 the shot is not a live vaccine. The nasal mist is a live virus they are squirting up your nose. That is the way the flu is contracted, by droplets in the air. The nasal mist exposes you to the flu.


----------



## jontwork (Apr 6, 2010)

I am 74 and my asthma is pretty much in control without much medication but, due to having asthma, I MAKE SURE to get my flu shot every fall and would not even think about not getting it.
Additionally, I would make sure that you have all the other vacinations that you should have such as tetanus, the shingles shot, pneumonia shot, and any other preventative that you may have missed growing up.I guess the best thing to do is to huddle up with only those who have had their shots. 
You can't shoot very straight with a fever.
Regards,


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I will get the flu shot on Monday. I get one every year and never get the flu and given that I work in a large open plan building with a couple thousand people I think that's a pretty good deal. I've been vaccinated for everything you can be vaccinated for except rabies and none of it ever bothered me except for some very temporary soreness a couple of times. Don't like the yellow fever shot very much, they use an extremely large needle but it's only every ten years.


----------



## Schoolyards (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are 60, get it. My kids get them and my parents get them too. Remember, an average age human can fight off most anything but it's always the young and old who are at risk, with asthma, my 2 cents says yes. For those here who don't trust them (that's their right and choice so I don't dispute their opinions) my doctor gives them to her kids. If she does then I feel its a good idea. You must trust somebody, a mother and a doctor is good enough for me. Good Luck!


----------

